# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## actioman (1 Nov 2013 às 16:24)

Iniciei o mês com uma mínima fresquinha de 7,3ºC pelas 6h42.

Dia de Cirrus a dominarem a paisagem meteorológica com muito Sol à mistura e uma máxima primaveril de 21,3ºC obtida às 15h21.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Nov 2013 às 21:19)

Boas,

Min: 9.2ºC

Max: 21.8ºC

Actual: 12.4ºC

Vento fraco de N

Ceu limpo.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2013 às 23:59)

Passou o fim de semana sem grandes novidades. Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. Tempo mais fresco durante a noite mas durante o dia continuam (pelo menos para mim) as mangas curtas. Nota-se mais o arrefecimento nos momentos posteriores ao por do sol, a irradiação.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2013 às 00:33)

Agreste, sabes se já ocorreram as primeiras geadas em Aljezur?
No outro dia a estacão até que registou uma minima porreira, *2,0ºC*,entretanto a estação desapareceu do mapa, mais uma...


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2013 às 11:14)

Abaixo de zero ainda não. A madrugada de sexta-feira foi a melhor madrugada até agora.


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2013 às 21:50)

Chove em Aljezur qualquer coisa parecida com nevoeiro e chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2013 às 22:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 21.2ºC
mínima: 10.5ºC
actual: 16.3ºC


----------



## aoc36 (8 Nov 2013 às 13:48)

Por aqui acabou de cair uma chuva muito leve....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Nov 2013 às 14:19)

Por aqui já 'farela'...chuva muito miudinha.


----------



## Redfish (8 Nov 2013 às 15:46)

Depois de alguma chuva (0.5mm) ocorrida á hora de almoço, o sol já voltou a aparecer...

De resto mais uma semana sem precipitação prevista.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2013 às 22:36)

Final de tarde...


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2013 às 00:20)

Boas... Amanhã faz 15 dias que não temos precipitação significativa (os chuviscos de hoje não contam). Com as actuais previsões mais 2 semanas secas não são de descartar. Isto tudo para dizer que vamos entrar num período seco, ou seja, em que a falta de água se vai fazer sentir, falo claro à superfície e principalmente para as culturas de época. 

De resto tempo muito ameno para a época!


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2013 às 10:13)

Manhã mais fresca hoje mas ainda longe das geadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2013 às 19:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e bem mais fresco.

Máxima: 19.9ºC
mínima: 10.0ºC
actual: 15.7ºC


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2013 às 20:54)

Alguma neblina na serra de monchique...







mas sempre muito ventoso hoje nos moinhos da menta...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Nov 2013 às 22:08)

Boas,

Por aqui ceu limpo, uma pequena brisa de N e 14.8ºC

De resto o tédio meteorológico continua e acentuar-se cada vez mais... zZZzzzZZZ


Agreste - A ver se em Janeiro as proximas que tirares sejam com os cumes branquinhos


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2013 às 22:09)

]ToRnAdO[;398700 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui ceu limpo, uma pequena brisa de N e 14.8ºC
> 
> ...



Tínhamos de voltar a janeiro de 2006. Nessa altura estes lugares estavam com neve. Aos 500 metros.


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2013 às 22:16)

Em 2006...






A semana passada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2013 às 22:17)

]ToRnAdO[;398700 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui ceu limpo, uma pequena brisa de N e 14.8ºC
> 
> ...



Tornado, bom era termos neve como em Fevereiro de 1954 isso sim.  As praias todas branquinhas, seria uma paisagem fenomenal nos Algarves.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Nov 2013 às 22:19)

Agreste disse:


> Tínhamos de voltar a janeiro de 2006. Nessa altura estes lugares estavam com neve. Aos 500 metros.



Pode ser que se repita, nunca se sabe...com cotas 300/400metros é o suficiente para me deslocar ao ponto mais alto daqui - Alcaria do Cume (525m). Tenho pena a cota da Serra de Monchique não seja aqui nos meus lados, pois aqui apanho com mais ares continentais...

A ver vamos como segue esta temporada!

2006 - Alcaria do Cume - http://southstorm.webnode.com/products/natureza-no-seu-esplendor-/


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2013 às 18:10)

Remanso sulista...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2013 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com temperatura de verão.

Máxima: 25.7ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC
actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2013 às 20:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com temperatura de verão.
> 
> *Máxima: 25.7ºC*
> mínima: 13.3ºC
> *actual: 19.4ºC*



Não fosse a mínima e realmente essa máxima é quase de verão.


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2013 às 20:54)

Sol e moscas, por acaso até eram bastantes  ... menos 1 décima em Faro (aeroporto) - 25,6ºC. Os estrangeiros adoram.


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2013 às 21:00)

Agreste disse:


> Sol e moscas, por acaso até eram bastantes  ... menos 1 décima em Faro (aeroporto) - 25,6ºC. Os estrangeiros adoram.



Bela foto *Agreste* Não admira porque é que os "cotas" ingleses e alemães (na sua grande maioria) gostem do _ALLgarve_ na época baixa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2013 às 21:39)

Agreste disse:


> Sol e moscas, por acaso até eram bastantes  ... menos 1 décima em Faro (aeroporto) - 25,6ºC. Os estrangeiros adoram.



O site Ogimet dá uma máxima de 26.0ºC em Faro (Aeroporto).

Amanhã será um dia bastante idêntico, a partir de 4ª feira começa a descer a temperatura.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Nov 2013 às 14:13)

V.R.S.A.

Temp_actual: 23.0ºC

Ceu limpo e vento fraco de SW.

Nuvens mesmo, só de moscas!! são aos milhares!! chatas nem deixam um gajo fazer um peixinho grelhado lá fora no quintal!! Donde vieram?!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Nov 2013 às 16:25)

*28,1ºC* de máxima no Sítio das Fontes e *24,8ºC* em Carvoeiro. Céu limpo e muita gente (turistas) nas praias...mandem lá vir o frio e a chuva, que isto já chega..!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Nov 2013 às 11:58)

Boas,

Por aqui já vou em 23.9ºC

Ceu limpo e sem vento.

Parece que se aproxima dias de bastante frio... a instabilidade já paira no ar e nos ensembles.

Promete ser um inicio de temporada de Inverno bastante nevoso!!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2013 às 18:46)

50,0 km/h de NE ás 18:52, hoje começa mais cedo.  17,0ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2013 às 09:40)

Rajada de 72,4km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2013 às 21:11)

Vento forte a muito forte de NE, com rajada de 63,7 km/h há pouco. 9,9ºC, em descida.


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2013 às 23:03)

Vento fraco de NE, nuvens altas e 11.1ºC agora pela Lagoa de St André.

Desde há 3 semanas os extremos foram 7.5ºC/22.3ºC...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Nov 2013 às 01:12)

V.R.S.A (Mte Gordo)

Temp_actual: 9.9ºC

Ceu Limpo

Vento fraco de NE


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2013 às 02:09)

Sensação de frio elevada na alta da cidade com 5ºC e vento forte de NE. Aqui mais abaixo temperatura estagnada devido ao vento de NE, que ronda os 30 a 40 km/h. 7,1ºC.


----------



## aoc36 (16 Nov 2013 às 11:24)

Mínima  de esta madrugada de 8.8c


----------



## talingas (16 Nov 2013 às 13:04)

Por aqui a mínima chegou aos 5.5°C. O vento forte esteve presente e dava a sensação de estar bem mais frio...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2013 às 13:56)

Mínima de 6,3ºC por aqui devido ao vento forte de NE, que não deixou descer muito mais. Actualmente 10,9ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Nov 2013 às 18:34)

Boas,

Por aqui estão actualmente 10.8ºC e uma sensação termica desconfortavel devido ao vento NE... parecem estar uns 8 , 7ºC

Ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Nov 2013 às 18:52)

9,5ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2013 às 19:02)

8,2ºC em descida com uma rajada de *61 km/h* neste momento. Falta a neve e temos tempestade


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2013 às 19:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado. Finalmente, uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC. 

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 9.7ºC
actual: 10.6ºC


----------



## lusometeo (16 Nov 2013 às 19:12)

Agreste disse:


> Em 2006...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que mais me impressiona nesta foto é perceber a quantidade que quercus que existiam na zona e a diferença negativa que se vê nesta foto (apenas cerca de 4 ou 5)...

Não consigo perceber se são sobreiros ou azinheiras (ambas espécies "protegidas" por lei) mas isto diz muito da palhaçada que é o ordenamento florestal e o combate a incêndios que se faz em Portugal. Agora é imaginar isto vezes uns quantos milhares de hectares para percebermos o porquê desta Serra estar cada vez mais seca.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Nov 2013 às 20:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado. Finalmente, uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC.
> 
> Máxima: 17.1ºC
> mínima: 9.7ºC
> actual: 10.6ºC



Ás 05 da matina de hoje já ia nos 7.8ºC...

Por agora temp_actual abaixo dos 10ºC ...ou mercurio já marca 9.6ºC e parece haver tendencia de descida visto que o vento está nulo.

Ceu pouco nublado.



Edit... Uma desgraça a EMA da Foia estar nas lonas!! tristeza!! Já Aljezur ás 19h UTC marca 5.5ºC


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2013 às 20:43)

Aqui por St André os extremos ficaram em 7.5ºC/14.8ºC.
Agora algumas nuvens 11.1ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## talingas (16 Nov 2013 às 21:29)

Mas que ventania... Infelizmente não tenho como registar dados para além da temperatura... Por agora 6.0°C e rajadas fortes.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2013 às 21:32)

lusometeo disse:


> O que mais me impressiona nesta foto é perceber a quantidade que quercus que existiam na zona e a diferença negativa que se vê nesta foto (apenas cerca de 4 ou 5)...
> 
> Não consigo perceber se são sobreiros ou azinheiras (ambas espécies "protegidas" por lei) mas isto diz muito da palhaçada que é o ordenamento florestal e o combate a incêndios que se faz em Portugal. Agora é imaginar isto vezes uns quantos milhares de hectares para percebermos o porquê desta Serra estar cada vez mais seca.



Na foto são sobreiras! (digo porque conheço bem essa curva)

Nota-se perfeitamente que esse solo está degradado! Passaram 10 anos e onde está a suposta recuperação? Essa zona é uma das zonas mais chuvosas a Sul do Tejo com precipitações médias até 1000mm e no entanto está nesse estado. Houve uma clara regressão no ecossistema devido às secas e incêndios que por outro lado também potenciam muito o declínio do montado. A região do Caldeirão também padece do problema de possuír solos bastante magros pelo que depende muito do aporte de matéria orgânica ao solo, ciclo esse que está claramente a ser quebrado. A pluviosidade neste caso de nada serve apenas contribuirá para uma maior degradação.
Estamos perante um problema grave mas enfim ninguém quer saber...pelo menos aqui por estes lados.


----------



## lusometeo (16 Nov 2013 às 21:37)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





talingas disse:


> Mas que ventania... Infelizmente não tenho como registar dados para além da temperatura... Por agora 6.0°C e rajadas fortes.



Onde é que está localizada a estação? Na Serra ou mesmo na cidade.

tenho uns terrenos na Serra São Mamede (São Julião) que posso disponibilizar se houver interesse para instalar uma estação. Costumo acompanhar este fórum para ir vendo o tempo que faz por aí mas é muito diferente a cidade da Serra (especialmente em temperatura, humidade e precipitação) por isso até me dava jeito que alguém quisesse lá meter uma estação


----------



## lusometeo (16 Nov 2013 às 21:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Na foto são sobreiras! (digo porque conheço bem essa curva)



Espero que não por motivos de bate-chapa 



trovoadas disse:


> Nota-se perfeitamente que esse solo está degradado! Passaram 10 anos e onde está a suposta recuperação? Essa zona é uma das zonas mais chuvosas a Sul do Tejo com precipitações médias até 1000mm e no entanto está nesse estado. Houve uma clara regressão no ecossistema devido às secas e incêndios que por outro lado também potenciam muito o declínio do montado. A região do Caldeirão também padece do problema de possuír solos bastante magros pelo que depende muito do aporte de matéria orgânica ao solo, ciclo esse que está claramente a ser quebrado.



Exacto!!!



trovoadas disse:


> A pluviosidade neste caso de nada serve apenas contribuirá para uma maior degradação.
> Estamos perante um problema grave mas enfim ninguém quer saber...pelo menos aqui por estes lados.



Infelizmente, nem por aí, nem por outros lados do país. Mesmo no Parque da Serra da Estrela é o que se vê.
Quando falava em seca, referia-me à falta da humidade e de permanência de água no solo que um carvalhal (seja qual for a espécie) sempre consegue face ao um pinhal/eucaliptal/solo desflorestado. Talvez num fórum de meteorologia não tenha sido o termo mais correcto 
Realmente, muita pluviosidade apenas iria aumentar a degradação do solo pela erosão (especialmente nas zonas mais inclinadas). Mas importa é que as entidades públicas (os privados proprietários desses terrenos se calhar nem sabem onde ficam/são da 4.ª ou 5.ª idade) tomem medidas para  reflorestação dos solos e permanência e purificação dos aquíferos que daí resultam.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2013 às 22:46)

parece mas as fotos não apontam para o mesmo local.

O dia nem por isso mas noite está bastante fria. Imaginam levar mantas de casa para assistir a um jogo de futebol às 7 da noite?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2013 às 23:09)

talingas disse:


> Mas que ventania... Infelizmente não tenho como registar dados para além da temperatura... Por agora 6.0°C e rajadas fortes.



Rajada máxima de *68 km/h*.

Já tive 6,1ºC, agora aumentou para os 6,4ºC mas a sensação de frio é enorme.


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2013 às 09:57)

Primeira geada do ano em Aljezur... -0,5ºC?


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2013 às 10:08)

Agreste disse:


> parece mas as fotos não apontam para o mesmo local.



A zona em questão acho que foi alvo de intervenções a nível do pavimento e escoamento de águas mas analisando bem as fotos acho que tens razão. Qualquer das formas tenho quase a certeza que os sítios não andam muito longe um do outro. A foto da neve tenho praticamente a certeza que é na N2 no caminho de São Brás para o Barranco do Velho mas como na serra há locais muito idênticos o melhor é ter a confirmação do dono das fotos

Bom por aqui está uma manhã calma algo fresca e com vento fraco. Penso que à semelhança de ontem se o vento não se intensificar ou até ficar quase nulo o dia até será bastante ameno, pelo menos com uma boa sensação térmica.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 11:56)

Agreste disse:


> Primeira geada do ano em Aljezur... -0,5ºC?



Primeira? Observando os valores de temperatura/vento/humidade das ultimas noites(ontem, minima de 0,7ºC, anteontem, minima de 1,5ºC) não deve ter sido a primeira geada. Hoje deve ter sido cá uma camada.  Agreste, consegues arranjar fotos de la?


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2013 às 20:27)

jonas... Fevereiro 2012: -7,8ºC. 

Infelizmente só arranjo esta foto de quem se fez ao caminho logo pela fresquinha.

The Understands - Aljezur BTT Team.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2013 às 21:08)

Recordo-me desse valor, alias  a minima foi de -8,3ºC (13 de Fevereiro 2012, salvo erro), valor incrível.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Nov 2013 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Amanheceu bem frio este fim de semana no Alvor mas depois ficou fantástico. Assim:











Recomendo visita


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2013 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado durante a tarde e um verdadeiro vendaval até meio da tarde 

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 6.4ºC
actual: 11.5ºC

Existe uma estação meteorológica em tempo real em Olhão, mas não deve ter radiation shield devido à máxima que registou hoje de 26.4ºC. http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/olhao/


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2013 às 21:17)

o corta e cola não ficou muito jeitoso mas assim as pessoas percebem que isto é amador.






Faro, hoje num dia fresco e ventoso.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2013 às 22:45)

Boas,

Continuação de tempo fresco a frio por aqui mas nada de outro mundo... temp_actual: 9.5ºC

Pequena Brisa de Norte,

e ceu estrelado!!

Bonita foto Agreste!! 

OFF TOPIC: GRANDE PORTUGAL!!!! GRANDE RONALDO em grande forma!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2013 às 20:16)

Boas,

Por aqui a temperatura a cair a pique, depois de uma max de* 20.1ºC* conto agora com uns meros *7.8ºC*

Ceu limpo e sem vento...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2013 às 20:40)

A temperatura estava a descer a olhos vistos, até entrar o vento. 9,0ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Nov 2013 às 21:08)

7,7ºc


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2013 às 21:12)

Por aqui a noite também segue fresca. Sigo com *5,8ºC* 86% de humidade e praticamente sem vento no Sítio das Fontes, e com 10,5ºC, 52,9% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado de NE em Carvoeiro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

V.R.S.A.

Bem isto a continuar assim a este ritmo não sei onde vai parar 

*6.9ºC*

Sem vento...

Pelo andar da carruagem deverá haver formação de geada esta madrugada!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2013 às 22:25)

Realmente hoje é a noite mais fria desta temporada!!

Temp_actual: *5.8ºC*



Grande inversão... vamos a ver se isto vai perto dos 0ºC...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2013 às 23:00)

O mercurio anda louco por aqui...

*7.0ºC*

Grande salto...

Mesmo assim cheira a gelo lá fora!!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2013 às 23:23)

*3,7ºC* no Sítio das Fontes...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Nov 2013 às 23:35)

*6.8ºC*

Volta a tendência de descida!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 00:09)

Um pequeno Gráfico que fiz das medições da minha estação analógica...

Gráfico de Evolução da Temperatura


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 00:30)

*5.5ºC *

Minima até agora neste novo dia...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 01:00)

*4.9ºC*

Alguem de Aljezur para saber como está por lá?? deve estar em alta com esta inversão!! e logo agora que a observação do IPMA não dá nada!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 01:31)

*5.0ºC*

Ando a fazer medição á moda Antiga...  Meia em Meia hora lá vou lá fora visto que o pequeno sensor da tem da minha pequena estação se foi!! não gosta de frio...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 02:00)

Despeço-me com* 5.2ºC* ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 03:01)

Ainda não me despeço... isto está interessante em termos de mercurio.. *5.0ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 03:30)

Nova Minima...

*4.6ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 04:02)

Grafico de Evolução da Temperatura de 20 para 21/11/2013


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 07:00)

Ora que chego ao fim da minha observação pois preciso de descansar antes de ir trabalhar que ja não falta muito...

Mínima: *3.9ºC* 

Actual: *5.0ºC* 

Gráfico de Observação 20 a 21 de Novembro de 2013






FIM DE OBSERVAÇÃO

De referir que está um céu espectacular... as nuvens a darem um grande contraste ao nascer do sol!! brutal.

Até já.


----------



## talingas (21 Nov 2013 às 08:00)

Devido a problemas técnicos não sei qual foi foi a mínima, mas não deve estar longe do actual. Estão neste momento 3.4°C, mas esteve difícil de passar a barreira dos 7°C durante algum tempo...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2013 às 08:04)

3,3ºC actuais com mínima de 3,1ºC. Se o vento tivesse sido nulo ou fraco do quadrante Oeste a noite toda a mínima teria sido bem mais baixa.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2013 às 09:48)

Tivemos hoje a madrugada mais fria, até à data, deste Outono, com a mínima a descer aos *1,2ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e aos *4,8ºC* em Carvoeiro.

Neste momento continuamos com temperaturas frescas, registando-se apenas 7,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 10,1ºC em Carvoeiro.


----------



## sielwolf (21 Nov 2013 às 11:41)

Em Monchique ainda não ultrapassou a fasquia dos 10ºC


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2013 às 13:14)

Aljezur foi aos -2ºC segundo o IPMA..
Segundo a estação amadora de Vales, a minima foi de +6.5ºC http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFAROVAL2

Em pouco mais de 1km, variações de uns 8ºC..


----------



## trepkos (21 Nov 2013 às 13:28)

Noite fresquinha por aqui com muita geada.

À meia noite havia 0 graus.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 21:39)

Boas por aqui:

Temp_actual: *12.1ºC*

E céu nublado... em vento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2013 às 21:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e frio.

Máxima: 14.3ºC
mínima: 4.8ºC
actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Nov 2013 às 22:14)

Pela zona de Sagres já deve chover


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2013 às 22:23)

Já chove por aqui, pingas grossas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2013 às 23:52)

Boas,

Por aqui vai pingando fraco e disperso...

Já tinha saudades do cheiro a terra molhada!


----------



## lusometeo (22 Nov 2013 às 03:21)

]ToRnAdO[;399859 disse:
			
		

> Ora que chego ao fim da minha observação pois preciso de descansar antes de ir trabalhar que ja não falta muito...
> 
> Mínima: *3.9ºC*
> 
> ...



Os posts começas depois de jantar e acabam às 7 da matina do dia seguinte... sempre em cima do acontecimento. Isso é que é vício


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Nov 2013 às 11:34)

Bem a chuva está toda na região de Portalegre. Aqui nada


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2013 às 12:27)

Por aqui, tem chovido fraco praticamente toda a manhã e continua. Pelas imagens de radar, só chove por aqui. Assim, é que eu gosto só para mim.  O acumulado já vai em 6 mm, a ver se ainda chego aos 10 mm hoje.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Nov 2013 às 13:43)

lusometeo disse:


> Os posts começas depois de jantar e acabam às 7 da matina do dia seguinte... sempre em cima do acontecimento. Isso é que é vício



Boas,

Já lá vai o tempo em que a observação meteo era assim feita... faltava outra pessoa para me substituir no turno 
Vicio, amor ou se é pancada pela meteo ...sei lá o que é!! sei que sou ' apanhadinho do clima' 


Por aqui segue o dia cinzento...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2013 às 14:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, tem chovido fraco praticamente toda a manhã e continua. Pelas imagens de radar, só chove por aqui. Assim, é que eu gosto só para mim.  O acumulado já vai em 6 mm, a ver se ainda chego aos 10 mm hoje.



A tua estação parece que acumula sempre mais que as outras, por aqui desde que me levantei se houver 2 mm é uma sorte. Tempo chato nem chove nem deixa chover !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Nov 2013 às 14:41)

Aqui 0mm e não deve chegar a acumular nada


----------



## actioman (22 Nov 2013 às 17:15)

Pelo meu ponto de observação dia frio e com chuva faca ou chuvisco com alguns momentos de maior intensidade. O destaque vai mesmo para a temperatura que teve ayé ao momento uma máxima de 9ºC pelas 03h.
A amplitude térmica tem sido muito pequena, sendo que a mínima atingida pelas 00h foi de 7,2ºC.

Dadfos actuais:
Temp.: 8,6ºC
Total Prec. acumulada: 3,8mm


Uma imagem do amanhecer de ontem , onde a geada foi moderada um pouco por todo o lado e a minha mínima foi de 2,2ºC (como a estação se encontra a cerca de 16m do solo, as mínimas são sempre ligeiramente superiores às que certamente se poderiam medir a 1,5m do solo).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Nov 2013 às 18:33)

Chuvisca neste momento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2013 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca durante a manhã.

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC
actual: 12.7ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm

Noutra estação meteorológica do Concelho de Olhão a 7 kms a leste daqui, ainda choveu mais do que aqui, registou 13.5 mm. http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/olhao/


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2013 às 11:45)

Por aqui, vai chovendo fraco e a temperatura está a descer. Sigo com 4 mm acumulados e uma temperatura que faz lembrar Janeiro/Fevereiro com apenas 10.4ºC que é a mínima do dia também. Se a temperatura continuar assim baixa ao longo do dia, pelos vistos, vai continuar que a máxima para Faro é de apenas 12ºC, este deve ser um dos dias mais frios que há registos no Algarve, nunca lembro-me de uma temperatura tão baixa neste mês.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2013 às 12:34)

Temperatura continua a descer, 9.8ºC e com 5 mm acumulados.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Nov 2013 às 16:03)

Boas,

Dia frio por aqui e chuvoso... 

Vou começar uma observação de 30 em 30m... a ver qual é a evolução quando chegar os restos da melissa aqui no quentinho!!

Temp_atual: 9.0ºC depois de 11.2 max


----------



## Thomar (23 Nov 2013 às 16:18)

]ToRnAdO[;400193 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Dia frio por aqui e chuvoso...
> 
> ...



Mas que bela temperatura para aí . O inverno chegou mais cedo.


----------



## sielwolf (23 Nov 2013 às 16:49)

Começou a chover em Portimão . Sigo com 13ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Nov 2013 às 17:04)

Chove com mais intensidade! Dia Londrino por aqui!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2013 às 17:16)

Ali a W/SW de Sines tá uma boa mancha vermelha 
Por aqui não tem chovido nada, só céu muito nublado e muito frio.
Estão agora 11.4ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Nov 2013 às 17:27)

Imagem de radar interessante...








Continua a chover 'normal' á horas!

Temp_actual: 9.9ºC 

Sensação térmica desagradável devido á humidade...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2013 às 19:03)

Boas, por aqui, continua a chuva fraca. Dia particularmente frio para o mês de Novembro, às vezes nem de Inverno a temperatura é assim tão baixa. 

Máxima: 11.8ºC
mínima/actual: 8.7ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm

A temperatura máxima mais baixa do ano foi a 28/02 com 11.0ºC, não faltou muito.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2013 às 20:07)

Parece que o ar frio instalado levou a melhor sobre o ar marítimo húmido atenuando bastante a frente sobre terra. A chuva tem sido sempre muito fraca não acumulando praticamente nada. Os acumulados devem andar à volta dos 5mm pouco mais. Vale pela rega mas pelas previsões não durará muito pois voltará o tempo seco e a humidade nos solos é muito baixa.

Já não chove por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2013 às 20:50)

mesmo assim passou o dia todo embrulhado com 6-7ºC na serra. Bastante frio, mais ainda quando deixava de chover.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2013 às 20:59)

Por aqui os acumulados estão nos 4,2mm no Sítio das Fontes e 2,8mm em Carvoeiro. Muito frio, com as temperaturas nos 9,6ºC e 8,9ºC respectivamente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Nov 2013 às 21:55)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado, quase limpo...

Temp_atual: *7.4ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2013 às 00:04)

Mas que briol!!!

Grafico de Evolução da Temperatura 23/11/2013






Céu estrelado e vento quase nulo de NE...

Está gélido o ar...


----------



## trepkos (24 Nov 2013 às 03:09)

Por aqui estão 2 graus, fresquinho.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2013 às 03:22)

Aqui ainda 7,3ºC, com vento de NE. 5,4ºC ao nível da janela.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Nov 2013 às 20:30)

7,3ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2013 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio. 

Máxima: 15.3ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
actual: 10.2ºC

O vento de NE não deve deixar a temperatura baixar muito, é normal por aqui. Só N ou NW é que faz a temperatura descer mais.


----------



## talingas (25 Nov 2013 às 02:23)

Vento bastante forte por aqui, com 6.0°C T actual.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2013 às 08:07)

talingas disse:


> Vento bastante forte por aqui, com 6.0°C T actual.





> Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de *nordeste, soprando
> moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas, em especial
> durante a manhã e para o fim do dia, e com rajadas até 70 km/h*.



Errados não estiveram.  Rajada máxima de *73,4 km/h.* Por momentos ia voando tudo.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2013 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Hoje tivemos mais uma madrugada fria, com as mínimas a descerem aos *2,6ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e aos *5ºC* em Carvoeiro. Neste momento registam-se 10,7ºC e 9,1ºC nesses dois locais, respectivamente.


----------



## talingas (25 Nov 2013 às 09:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Errados não estiveram.  Rajada máxima de *73,4 km/h.* Por momentos ia voando tudo.



Não erraram não... Esta manhã mantém-se o vento forte, com rajadas que por vezes quase nos impedem de andar.  Quando saí de casa estavam 6.5°C. A mínima ficou pelos 5.0°C. Este vento faz mesmo doer a cara, sensação térmica algo baixa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2013 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frescote.

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC
actual: 9.9 ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2013 às 20:04)

Boas,

Temp_atual: 8.0ºC 

Ceu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2013 às 20:48)

Luvas e mangas compridas no estádio algarve... Olhanense-Académica.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2013 às 21:11)

talingas disse:


> Não erraram não... Esta manhã mantém-se o vento forte, com rajadas que por vezes quase nos impedem de andar.  Quando saí de casa estavam 6.5°C. A mínima ficou pelos 5.0°C. Este vento faz mesmo doer a cara, sensação térmica algo baixa...



Houve várias árvores caídas nalguns pontos e sei que houve estragos no hotel mas não sei em qual  O problema aqui nem eram as rajadas mas sim a intensidade média, a estação do IPMA teve 3 horas sucessivas com médias horárias de vento acima dos 40 km/h, muita fruta.

Agora vento moderado a forte com rajadas, com 9,6ºC. Máxima de 12,9ºC e mínima de 6,3ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2013 às 21:55)

V.R.S.A (Monte Gordo)

Temp_atual: *6.9ºC* 

Este ano o Algarve é assim:









Muito mau para o turismo e economia local este frio todo!!


----------



## amando96 (25 Nov 2013 às 22:05)

Não sei se é a minha veia Inglesa, mas nunca passei frio no Algarve, inclusivé as manhãs de Inverno que vou correr ou fazer btt de calções.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2013 às 22:11)

amando96 disse:


> Não sei se é a minha veia Inglesa, mas nunca passei frio no Algarve, inclusivé as manhãs de Inverno que vou correr ou fazer btt de calções.




Deve ser da veia inglesa... pois penso que em Aljezur ou no vale do Guadiana essa mesma veia não te safava


----------



## amando96 (25 Nov 2013 às 22:18)

hehe, Aljezur sei que arrefece bem, mas também já apanhei -3ºC na Fonte Férrea.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2013 às 23:01)

Por aqui:

Temp_atual: *5.3ºC*

Vento fraco de N

Ceu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2013 às 23:04)

]ToRnAdO[;400527 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A (Monte Gordo)
> 
> Temp_atual: *6.9ºC*
> 
> ...



Tornado, o pior é que dentro das casas é mesmo igual a essa foto. 

Aqui, estão 10.2ºC mas com um ventinho. 



Agreste disse:


> Luvas e mangas compridas no estádio algarve... Olhanense-Académica.



Agreste, o estádio Algarve aquilo foi feito para o Verão, só fui lá 1 vez quando o Olhanense ainda jogava na 2ªB em Maio de 2004 num jogo contra o Louletano (jogo em que subimos à 2ª Liga), estava uma chuva e um briol não digo nada, a salvação foi a abertura da bancada superior e fomos todos para debaixo da pala.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Nov 2013 às 23:30)

6,6ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2013 às 23:52)

A temperatura por agora estagnou nos 5.3ºC devido ao vento fraco que se faz sentir de N...


----------



## luky (26 Nov 2013 às 10:31)

]ToRnAdO[;400527 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A (Monte Gordo)
> 
> Temp_atual: *6.9ºC*
> 
> ...



Nem mais!
Eu que sou 'algarvio' recente vindo de Lesboa e das africas quentes todo o ano (nem sinto 'calor' no verão, apenas temperatura normal  ) estou um pouco espantado com as temperaturas noturnas muito baixas aqui no Algarve.

Ajuda muito uma casa que esteja virada ao sul e apanhe muito sol durante o dia pois as casas aqui genericamente não estão preparadas para o frio.
Mas durante o dia basta estar sol para se poder estar em fato de banho na praia abrigada todo o ano.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2013 às 11:06)

luky disse:


> Nem mais!
> Eu que sou 'algarvio' recente vindo de Lesboa e das africas quentes todo o ano (nem sinto 'calor' no verão, apenas temperatura normal  ) estou um pouco espantado com as temperaturas noturnas muito baixas aqui no Algarve.
> 
> Ajuda muito uma casa que esteja virada ao sul e apanhe muito sol durante o dia pois as casas aqui genericamente não estão preparadas para o frio.
> Mas durante o dia basta estar sol para se poder estar em fato de banho na praia abrigada todo o ano.



Eu como profissional do ramo imobiliário posso-te dizer que uns bons 90% dos imóveis construídos no Algarve não estão nem preparados para o calor quanto mais para o frio. A politica de construir em massa pondo de lado a qualidade de isolamentos foi a ordem destes últimos anos!! São todas muito bonitas por fora, mas são nestes tempos mais extremos que põe em prova estes mesmos imóveis e aliás se fossem fazer um teste térmico esses 90% chumbariam todos logo á partida, principalmente os que foram construídos entre os anos 70 e até aos primeiros anos da ultima década. Politica de construir em massa para colocar o máximo de pessoas num local reduzido fez com que os construtores construíssem com acabamentos térmicos de baixa qualidade. Enfim...foram anos dourados da construção! ainda bem que a mentalidade já mudou tanto por parte do consumidor como da parte de quem constrói!! A malta procura mais qualidade neste momento!!

Voltando ao tópico,

Manha fresca com 14.6ºC ... vento fraco de norte que desnorteia a malta pela sensação termica!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2013 às 20:16)

Boas... 

Isto hoje está bonito está... promete gelar e bem...

*7.6ºC * a esta hora e muita humidade!! A temperatura está a descer a pique!!

Frio sim! mas com neve!! que isto assim não dá com nada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Nov 2013 às 21:37)

6,9ºC


----------



## talingas (26 Nov 2013 às 21:58)

Por aqui sigo com 5.5ºC; tem sido uma  descida lenta. Vento moderado..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2013 às 22:14)

6,6ºC com vento moderado com rajadas. Mínima de 6,0ºC, veremos se é batida antes das 0h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2013 às 23:00)

Boas,

Temp_atual:*5.8ºC*

Temp Interior:* 23.0ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2013 às 23:32)

*5.4ºc*


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2013 às 23:39)

Por aqui *3,6ºC*e praticamente sem vento nas Fontes, e *8,2ºC* e vento fraco de NE em Carvoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 00:01)

*Aljezur* sempre impressionante, depois de uma máxima a rondar os *19ºC*, às 23horas a temperatura já ia nos *-0,6ºC*.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2013 às 01:40)

Madrugada fria...mais uma!

Temperatura ás 01:30: *4.4ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2013 às 03:01)

Bem...

Despeço-me com esta pequena observação... até continuava se não fosse dia de trabalho!!







Ceu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Inté


----------



## talingas (27 Nov 2013 às 18:32)

Para estes lados a mínima ficou-se pelos 3.5°C, talvez condicionada pelo vento... Por agora 7.4°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2013 às 19:05)

Ontem,a estação *Aljezur* registou uma bela amplitude térmica.

Temperatura minima: *-2,8ºC* 
Temperatura maxima: *19,7ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2013 às 21:16)

Ora boas a todos,

Por aqui manha marcada pelo frio e alguma geada e tarde agradavel (dentro do frio que tem estado)

Agora final de tarde inicio da noite, o frio volta com força: Temp_Atual: *7.1ºC*

Ceu marcado por pequenos cumulus e uma ou outra nuvem alta ao longo do dia.


----------



## Rachie (27 Nov 2013 às 21:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem,a estação *Aljezur* registou uma bela amplitude térmica.
> 
> Temperatura minima: *-2,8ºC*
> Temperatura maxima: *19,7ºC*



Credo! Devem ter tirado o sensor do congelador e puseram ao lume


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2013 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e continua o frio por estas bandas. 

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 8.7ºC
actual: 10.9ºC

Já leva 11 dias com temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2013 às 15:49)

Boas,

Por aqui já chove fraco e disperso...

Temp_Actual: *14.8ºC*

Tempo fresco a frio.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2013 às 16:31)

Já chove com mais intensidade...

*14.0ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2013 às 17:03)

Boas,

Cai uma pinga ali outra a 500m de distancia  Mas são mais grossas.. Há alguma instabilidade de cariz convectivo no ar mas até agora com pouca verticalidade.

Temp_atual: *14.5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2013 às 18:16)

]ToRnAdO[;400990 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Cai uma pinga ali outra a 500m de distancia  Mas são mais grossas.. Há alguma instabilidade de cariz convectivo no ar mas até agora com pouca verticalidade.
> 
> Temp_atual: *14.5ºC*



Aqui, também já pinga e é igual, mas existe instabilidade as nuvens mostram isso, durante a tarde até pensei que chovesse mais alguma coisa por aí, porque a escuridão para esses lados é bem notória. Está é um frio desgraçado e amanhã com vento leste com rajadas até 60 km/h vai estar mesmo bom.


----------



## actioman (28 Nov 2013 às 19:18)

Por aqui também vai pingado. Mas de forma muito ténue.

A temp. É de 9 graus.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2013 às 20:07)

Vai chovendo fraco, umas vezes mais outras menos...

Temp: *11.8ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Nov 2013 às 21:35)

Segundo o Sat24 há trovoada ao largo do cabo de S. Vicente.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2013 às 21:51)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui também vai pingado. Mas de forma muito ténue.
> 
> A temp. É de 9 graus.



E eu aqui com 6.6ºC e à espera que chova para ir para S.Mamede!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2013 às 23:51)

Boas...

Por aqui ceu nublado mas sem chuva... quem faz a festa é o mar..que saudades do barulho das grandes ondas de levante! Hoje já tenho chill out 

temp_atual: *10.1ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (29 Nov 2013 às 22:23)

Boa noite pessoal, hoje tou pelo Alentejo, na zona das Ermidas do Sado, e neste momento registo 2.9'c
Zona de belas inversões, e junto ao barranco cerca de 300 metros daqui já deve rondar os 0'c 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2013 às 22:48)

Mais um dia "fotocópia" por estes lados... por aqui a bitola creio que tem andado nos 15ºmáx-5ºmin, vento fraco de Nordeste por vezes mais forte no período da manhã e início da noite.
A humidade dos solos é cada vez mais baixa e a vegetação não desenvolve à semanas e só alguns barranquinhos na serra é que correm alguma água (pouca).
O início de Dezembro promete vir seco, para mim já estamos em seca!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2013 às 23:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Mais um dia "fotocópia" por estes lados... por aqui a bitola creio que tem andado nos 15ºmáx-5ºmin, vento fraco de Nordeste por vezes mais forte no período da manhã e início da noite.
> A humidade dos solos é cada vez mais baixa e a vegetação não desenvolve à semanas e só alguns barranquinhos na serra é que correm alguma água (pouca).
> O início de Dezembro promete vir seco, para mim já estamos em seca!



Provavelmente este mês acabamos com seca moderada por aqui. Dezembro começa seco, talvez lá para a 2ª quinzena a coisa mude como aconteceu em 2009. A ver vamos.

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de leste durante a manhã.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Nov 2013 às 23:21)

Agora sigo com 1.6'c


----------



## Sanxito (30 Nov 2013 às 12:52)

Boas. Hoje caiu uma bela geada por aqui, segundo a minha mãe,  mínima registada foi de -1.5'c


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2013 às 13:15)

Hoje andei em mudanças na minha estação, depois de muitos problemas de sinal. Aumentei a altura da estação mas mudei-a para outra parte do telhado. Está em fase de testes devido a uma chaminé próxima, no entanto, não acho que vá influenciar, são chaminés de cozinha e a corrente de calor não me parece excessiva. Vantagem: O anemómetro e cata-vento estarão mais expostos.

12,5ºC e 50% HR.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Nov 2013 às 18:04)

Boa tarde.
Pelas 17h20 registava por aqui 9.2ºc e entretanto desloquei-me ao local que já havia citado noutro post de ontem para verificar qual a intensidade da inversão. Deparo-me com 4.2ºc pelas 17h30 , uma diferença brutal onde a distância não chegará aos 300 metros. Vou tentar colocar um sensor por lá a tempo inteiro para perceber qual será o potencial do local, sendo que à cerca de 20 anos lá perto, junto da casa antiga registei 2 noites com -8ºc.
Agora sigo com 6.6ºc , bela descida, quase 3 graus em meia hora. 
Abc


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 18:19)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Pelas 17h20 registava por aqui 9.2ºc e entretanto desloquei-me ao local que já havia citado noutro post de ontem para verificar qual a intensidade da inversão. Deparo-me com 4.2ºc pelas 17h30 , uma diferença brutal onde a distância não chegará aos 300 metros. Vou tentar colocar um sensor por lá a tempo inteiro para perceber qual será o potencial do local, sendo que à cerca de 20 anos lá perto, junto da casa antiga registei 2 noites com -8ºc.
> Agora sigo com 6.6ºc , bela descida, quase 3 graus em meia hora.
> Abc



Interessante, de facto essa zona tem inversões bem fortes, tal e qual como a estação de Alvalade mostra  nos seus registos. Uma questão, qual é o desnível entre esses 2 pontos? É que assim dá para perceber melhor a intensidade da inversão.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Nov 2013 às 18:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, de facto essa zona tem inversões bem fortes, tal e qual como a estação de Alvalade mostra  nos seus registos. Uma questão, qual é o desnível entre esses 2 pontos? É que assim dá para perceber melhor a intensidade da inversão.



Não te sei dizer, não trouxe o meu altímetro, mas é relativamente curta a diferença de altura. Talvez seja algo perto dos 20 metros. 
Na próxima semana volto cá e já trago outro sensor para colocar por lá, depois a minha mãe dá-me os registos. 
Agora sigo com 6.3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 18:49)

Sanxito disse:


> Não te sei dizer, não trouxe o meu altímetro, mas é relativamente curta a diferença de altura. Talvez seja algo perto dos 20 metros.
> Na próxima semana volto cá e já trago outro sensor para colocar por lá, depois a minha mãe dá-me os registos.
> Agora sigo com 6.3ºc



Assim sendo a encosta deve ser de fraco declive, bem 5ºC em 20 metros é bastante bom, esses valores são reveladores do quão intensa está a ser essa inversão. 
Boa ideia, depois tenta colocar o sensor o mais junto possível à linha de água, de forma a obter o menor registo de t.minima possível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2013 às 21:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio.

Máxima: 15.4ºC
mínima: 6.9ºC
actual: 8.5ºC

A descer bem, porque o vento é praticamente nulo.


----------



## talingas (1 Dez 2013 às 18:34)

Por aqui a mínima atingiu os 3.8ºC, com vento moderado. Por agora o vento sopra fraco, e a temperatura já vai nos 7.3ºC.


----------

